# Cyst, in grown hair in between toes.



## Grangeristhename (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello all
Granger has a cyst in between his toes on his front right foot. He has seen the vet and was prescribed a topical cream and antibiotic pills for 1-2 weeks. He has finished the antibiotics for about a week and no improvement. It actually got bigger. Thr cyst has some Skin tearing ( im guessing from the friction of his toes rubbing sgainst it) causing it to bleed. It's hard to put the cream because he always licks it off. We are seeing the vet today but I just wanted to know how you guys treated this type of problem. 
Thank you!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

First and foremost I have no experience of cysts, but I was unaware that cysts could be treated with creams and antibiotics ? I thought they needed to be frozen off, or surgically removed?

Would be very interested to hear what your vet advises.


----------



## Grangeristhename (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello all
Grangers vet said it may be an ingrown hair or a growth called histiocytoma (sp?) or a malignant growth. Initially he prescribed a week of antibiotics and a antibiotic cream to see if that would help other then surgery. During the antibiotic phase, his growth seemed to dry out a bit and my family members said it looked better. He finished his oral antibiotics but after a week it got a bit bigger, more inflamed and it would bleed (I'm guessing because it rubs against his toes when he walks/runs.) we went back to vet and he said surgery to take it out but once I told him that during tr antibiotic phase that it seem to get better he prescribed double the amount of time to give antibiotics twice daily. So i am starting that now. As for the topical cream its almost impossible to keep him from licking it off. I would like to avoid surgery due to it being in such a vulnerable spot for his qualityof life (in between toes). He runs/walks without a limp but I want it to go away. I will do surgery if he doesn't heal but I would like to avoid it. He had a bad experience with a simple nuetering. The antibiotics is for 2 weeks. Should I try to get insurance now? Or is a moot point considering grangers circumstance?
Please anyone with any insight or suggestions are welcome to post. I am worried about my granger boy!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

So sorry to hear that poor granger is no better. The fact that the lump improved on antibiotics sounds very hopeful and it sounds like you have a good vet who is being cautious, rather than rushing in with the knife. I would take heart from the fact that antibiotics probably wouldn't have made any improvement to a tumour. If he does have to have surgery I am sure he will bounce back from it. 

Re your question on insurance. Any insurance you take out now will not cover exisiting conditions, however I would strongly urge you to take out insurance as soon as you can. The cost of treating conditions like cancer and gastric torsion are mega expensive... not only that it will give you peace of mind that you can have whatever treatment is needed without it breaking the bank :'( :'( :'(.

Please keep us posted on Grangers progress.


----------



## Grangeristhename (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you very much. I will keep this forum posted on how granger is doing. As for the insurance, what insurance would you recommend. I live in southern California if that helps.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

The only help I can provide is with the cream. To keep him from licking it off, apply it right before you go on a walk. Get your shoes on, get completely ready to go, and have a washcloth staged at the door. Last step, put the cream on, wipe your fingers, and GO. You may have to amp up your excitement to distract from the cream, especially if it stings or is tasty. Plan on lots of talking and possibly jumping and skipping down the sidewalk before he stops trying to lick.

Good luck!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Astro went through this in sept/oct last year when he was a pup. The vet wanted to let it heal a little before removing it as it was close to his nail bed. 

I applied Betadine to it daily and then wrapped it up in a booty to stop him licking and nibbling it. 10 days later it healed and I never went back to the vet as the Cyst (as the vet described it...) was no longer there. It has not come back. 


Your pup's issue may be different, but try covering it over and applying some type of antiseptic for a week or so and see how it goes. I still reckon it was an embedded grass seed and not a cyst. If you don't have/can't get a bootie to cover it, use the orphan socks in your sock draw. You know the socks that you put back into the sock draw when you can't find it's pair, hoping to find it later.......


----------



## leihan (Apr 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Grainger , I think Ozcar could be right regarding it being a foreign object. My friends dog had a similar prob. Hope all gets better soon.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Re the Insurance - I highly recommend Petplan, expensive but they always pay out and quickly. I use them for both my horses and dogs.

There was a threat on Insurance a month or so back might be worth having a search.


----------

